# Can anyone recommend a good tax advisor?



## calchas (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there. I'm relocating to the US to take up a new job in May. Reading this forum it's clear that the tax situation is pretty complicated and I'm going to need tax advice as my situation is a little complicated too. I've spoken to a couple of people who had bad tax advisors. I'm hoping someone can recommend someone good! Ideally in the Boston area but anyone good would be a start!

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on just how complicated your situation is, you may want to talk to your employer to get a recommendation for a tax advisor. If they have other expat employees, they may be willing to give you some tax assistance, at least for the first year or two you are in the US. Usually this is done through one of the big international accounting firms.

Otherwise, you may want to talk to the finance or tax department at your new employer. They may have some tax accountant or attorney contacts they can recommend. The other option is a tax professional called an "enrolled agent" who is licensed and specialized in taxation. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## calchas (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Bev. The company I'm moving to has limited experience of this. They used one tax advisor before but apparently he wasn't that great. That's why I'm keen to see if I can get some personal recommendations. I'll need my tax sorting out in both the US and the UK so not sure if I need one or two! The problem with going through one of the major international accounting firms is that I won't be a high priority for them so will probably be allocated someone very junior. Would prefer a smaller independent firm that comes strongly recommended.

Mark


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm actually in Boston as we speak, however I don't have any tax/accounting contacts back here these days. There are smaller international firms, and that would probably be your best bet.

What I've found (living in France) is that the local tax advisors (in France, mostly US tax attorneys) may know both sides of the tax equation separately, but they don't seem to have much idea about working both sides. (Like, if you do A on your US taxes, then you need to do B on your other taxes to keep things consistent and avoid raising questions.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

